# Gheenoe 15'4" Questions



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

My father and I built a flats skiff a few years ago. While we enjoy that boat, he recently returned from a family home in St. Michael's, MD with an old Evinrude 9.9 HP outboard. The engine runs great. When my father asked what I thought he should do with the engine, I suggested he put it on a Gheenoe. I found and bought a 15' 4" Gheenoe for him. The 9.9 HP works very well on this boat. With both of us aboard, we averaged 18 MPH. Here are my questions. 

1. Whether there are two people aboard and one sitting as far forward as possible, or just one, and the engine is WOT, the bow is still lifting off the water more than I'd like. I'd like the Gheenoe to run more evenly on a plane. The stern is too small for trim tabs. I don't know if tilting the engine to run at a different angle will help, but I can try that. I'm wondering if installing a hydrofoil on the lower unit will make a difference? 
2. Is it at all worthwhile to install a jackplate or tilt & trim on this boat? Does anyone even do that for a 15' 4" Gheenoe?
3. I plan on installing a grab rail and tiller extension. If anyone can recommend the best grab rails out there, let me know. I saw some that looked like they were made with storage areas, cup holders, etc. They mount to the deck somehow and provide something sold to hold onto if standing and steering with the tiller. I can look up where I saw those images, but I wanted to ask if anyone had advice first.
4. I want to deck over the front area to make a casting platform of sorts. I could install a hatch there and have a place for dry storage. Anyone ever done this before?

Any general recommendations I should be thinking about?

Thank you. - Josh Stewart


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like a Sting ray Jr 

Oswald seems to be the most RELIABLE and honest builder of grab bars ;-)

I will pm him and tell him to come here ...


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack plate to raise the motor and some brand of hydrofoil, (Doel-Fin, Stingray, or SE Sport all work very well, IMO). Wouldn't bother leaving the driveway without these two items installed on a 15-4, especially with a 9.9hp. Lots of posts about out there about jack plates on a Gheenoe, store bought or self-made.

These boats have no false floor and a very thin hull, so you'll need to glass-in some blocks to bolt/screw anything to the floor (assuming you're not a ******* with a handful of carriage bolts and a full tube of silicone, or better yet glass in a false floor - either partially or over the full length. Some people have reinforced the inside of the center bench to screw/bolt a grab bar onto with another anchor point (or two) on the gunnel.

Tons of posts (on this site and others) about restoring and customizing Gheenoes, including adding decks and false floors.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's a couple photos of the setup I was running before I sold it. (Sad day). Anyway, the hydrofoil definitely helps it out. As you can see in the second photo I had an aluminum transom riser that gave the motor about an inch and a half more height. My passenger would normally sit on the center bench and it would plane nicely. 

Adjusting the pin on the motor definitely helps out with the angle of the bow. In my experience though, you want a little bit of lift to help deflect chop.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

That is a nicely rigged Gheenoe, Ethan.

I like the transom height extension, have seen more like this on other boats, and in many cases 1-1/2" would be enough to make a considerable difference.

You must miss that boat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

Ethan_W said:


> Here's a couple photos of the setup I was running before I sold it. (Sad day). Anyway, the hydrofoil definitely helps it out. As you can see in the second photo I had an aluminum transom riser that gave the motor about an inch and a half more height. My passenger would normally sit on the center bench and it would plane nicely.
> 
> Adjusting the pin on the motor definitely helps out with the angle of the bow. In my experience though, you want a little bit of lift to help deflect chop.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful boat and I most definitely thank you for the photos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

albuilt51 said:


> Jack plate to raise the motor and some brand of hydrofoil, (Doel-Fin, Stingray, or SE Sport all work very well, IMO). Wouldn't bother leaving the driveway without these two items installed on a 15-4, especially with a 9.9hp. Lots of posts about out there about jack plates on a Gheenoe, store bought or self-made.
> 
> These boats have no false floor and a very thin hull, so you'll need to glass-in some blocks to bolt/screw anything to the floor (assuming you're not a ******* with a handful of carriage bolts and a full tube of silicone, or better yet glass in a false floor - either partially or over the full length. Some people have reinforced the inside of the center bench to screw/bolt a grab bar onto with another anchor point (or two) on the gunnel.
> 
> Tons of posts (on this site and others) about restoring and customizing Gheenoes, including adding decks and false floors.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

albuilt51 said:


> That is a nicely rigged Gheenoe, Ethan.
> 
> I like the transom height extension, have seen more like this on other boats, and in many cases 1-1/2" would be enough to make a considerable difference.
> 
> You must miss that boat.


I definitely do! I had to sell it to pay tuition for the firefighter academy.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Josh Stewart said:


> That's a beautiful boat and I most definitely thank you for the photos.



You're welcome! Hope it helps. Post up some pics of your set up when can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

Ethan_W said:


> You're welcome! Hope it helps. Post up some pics of your set up when can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't have any photos of the Gheenoe worth posting. We haven't done anything to it yet. Here's a video of my Dad and I going out on it for the first time. The photo I posted is of the skiff we built. It's undergoing repairs now.


----------

